

Don’t quit your job. Just quit thinking. Start experimenting. - embeddedradical
http://chrisguillebeau.com/3x5/moving-to-paris-without-quitting-my-day-job-a-lesson-in-becoming-a-nonconformist/

======
puredemo
Note to web developers and bloggers: Even if I enjoy an article you wrote I
still don't want a lightbox frame to popup asking me to subscribe.

I'm more than capable of adding you to my RSS reader myself without popups k
thx.

~~~
queensnake
He's got comments on his blog, why don't you tell him instead of us, you lazy,
ineffectual lout.

